# Whos going to church today?



## SFW (Jul 13, 2014)

Id like to know which of you has accepted Jesus Christ into their lives....


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 13, 2014)

Judging by all these fabulous responses i'd say these bunch of heathens are still sleeping it off.


----------



## futureMrO (Jul 13, 2014)

i replied to a craigslist add about letting jesus into my life, when i opened the door it was just some fat mexican who raped me.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2014)

I love Jesus and Jesus loves me.

I'm not ashamed.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Uggh I just woke up on some random couch surrounded by cow herders..do I make a run for it or accept my fate?



Pics plz.


----------



## charley (Jul 13, 2014)

Only those who can't think for themselves will be attending services today...    [of course priests cruising alterboys will be in attendance]


----------



## KelJu (Jul 13, 2014)

what is today?


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Zaphod (Jul 13, 2014)

I have my religious beliefs, which are Christian in nature.  That being said I'm finding Buddhism rather interesting and a bit more applicable than straight out Christianity.


----------



## SFW (Jul 13, 2014)

Buddhist believe the world is really an illusion. Which ties into modern day astrophysics and the holographic universe theory. Those stinky lil slant eyed chanks may have been right all along.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2014)

I believe is cock worship and sleep in a bed of pubes


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2014)

I realized a long time ago that the world is a figment of my imagination and all of you are just projections of my mind.

How does it feel to be in Roids world ?

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 13, 2014)

And God said, Let the earth bring forth grass, and the herb yielding seed&#133;
-Genesis 1:11

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof&#133;
-The United States Constitution


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 13, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> They left but here's a view of the garden View attachment 54490





Here's the stained glass work  at pot my shop...


----------



## SheriV (Jul 13, 2014)

fuck I jumped on agnostic and bisexual so fast i totally missed gears..change my vote


----------



## Robert Parrish (Jul 13, 2014)

The folks at my door just told me Jesus died for my sins.  _*WTF*_ - I was right in the middle of the book, and they spoiled the ending. . .


----------



## Watson (Jul 14, 2014)

^^


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2014)

Ill pray for you all...


----------



## bdad (Jul 14, 2014)

I go when not working at sea, I'm not ashamed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2014)

bdad said:


> I go when not working at sea, I'm not ashamed.



At sea you worship Neptune, right?


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 14, 2014)

Go to church or god will turn your gear into wine....

God see all!


----------



## bdad (Jul 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> At sea you worship Neptune, right?




Hustler


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 14, 2014)

_LG_ said:


>





Get your grammar game up.


----------



## basskiller (Jul 15, 2014)

I believe in God. But do not care for organized religion.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 15, 2014)

this got way funnier responses than i was expecting when i clicked on hte link. hahah


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 15, 2014)

i went to church to get sucked off by a priest, best gobbie ever and he gave me a can of  Coke and a Mars Bar


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2014)

If i had two free hours... i would spend it rubbing one out and conversing with you fellas. Sometimes at the same time


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2014)

http://youtu.be/5u_cB6zANXo

You all do your thing I'll do mine


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2014)

I am a golden god by the way


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## rambo99 (Jul 26, 2014)

I hit up the local synagogue....


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 26, 2014)

Two more infants have been infected with a deadly herpes virus in the last three months after undergoing a controversial religious oral circumcision in New York City.

The latest cases bring the count to 13 infants since 2000, two of which suffered brain damage and two died from the virus which can rapidly spread throughout its body.

The ultra-Orthodox Jewish practice of metzitzah b'peh requires a practitioner to orally suck the baby's penis to 'cleanse' the open wound following its circumcision, making them susceptible to the virus.










Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...circumcision-New-York-City.html#ixzz38ccIyXEe 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thats some fucked up shit....

Idc what your religion is, sucking a babies cock is fucking sick and fucked up...also why do these rabies have herpes to begin with?

Ppl do fucked up shit to please their "religion"...I doubt god wanted us to suck baby dicks. Corrupt ass shit...


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2014)

The babylonian Talmud says its ok for them to fuck kids under the age of 3. And this is the book that they hold above the Torah. Buncha filthy foreskin nibbling bastages.


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 26, 2014)

SheriV said:


> fuck I jumped on agnostic and bisexual so fast i totally missed gears..change my vote


I myself am agnostic. And a lesbian btw.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 26, 2014)

I was thinking of asking a Rabbi if I got circumcised but missed the cleansing ritual if he could perform it for me. I always felt my cawk was a bit of a heathen


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2014)

I like Joel Osteen.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 27, 2014)

ROID said:


> I like Joel Osteen.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



I used to listen to him all the time.  Hes very positive which i like.  But then i heard his wife is a cunt so i stopped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Nov 16, 2014)

*Undeniable proof that the ancient hebrews were black*

From the infancy gospel of thomas: young angry black jesus.



[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times,serif][SIZE=+2]Chapter 4: The curse on the reckless boy
[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SUP]1[/SUP] Next, he was going through the village again and a running child bumped his shoulder. Becoming bitter, Jesus said to him, "You will not complete your journey." [SUP]2[/SUP]Immediately, he fell down and died.

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SUP]3[/SUP] Then, some of the people who had seen what had happened said, "Where has this child come from so that his every word is a completed deed?"


[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SUP]4[/SUP] And going to Joseph, the parents of the one who had died found fault with him. They said, "Because you have such a child, you are not allowed to live with us in the village, or at least teach him to bless and not curse. For our children are dead!"[/FONT]


----------



## SFW (Nov 16, 2014)

Young black jesus pushes kid off a roof.







[SIZE=+2]Chapter 9: The boy who fell down
[/SIZE]
[SUP]1[/SUP] And after a few days passed, Jesus was up on a roof of a house. And one of the children playing with him died after falling off the roof. And when the other children saw, they fled and Jesus was left standing alone.
[SUP]2[/SUP] When the parents of the one who had died came, they accused Jesus, "Troublemaker, you threw him down."
[SUP]3[/SUP] But Jesus replied, "I did not throw him down, rather he threw himself down. When he was not acting carefully, he leaped off the roof and died.


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 17, 2014)

basskiller said:


> I believe in God. But do not care for organized religion.


same sums it up about right, afterall something had to be made to start it all


----------



## SFW (May 3, 2015)

http://youtu.be/J_alQFrlMzw


----------



## maniclion (May 3, 2015)

http://youtu.be/ZSRoJEOKCwU


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2015)

Why was this Thread created on 7-13??? Hmmmmm


----------



## SheriV (May 4, 2015)

because he's a heathen?


----------

